

Docker 1.0 Backed By IBM, Red Hat, Rackspace - WestCoastJustin
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-service/docker-10-backed-by-ibm-red-hat-rackspace/d/d-id/1269547

======
nickstinemates
This is only the beginning:)

Thanks for submitting, Justin. If you're ever in SF I'd love to catch up and
just chat.

